# Help: Abs fault code 65535 Internal Control Module Memory Error



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

Ok so I scan my abs system (2001 Jetta Wagon) with version 409.1 and it turns up three times the same thing

65535 Internal Control Module Memory Error
012 - electrical circuit malfunction

65535 Internal Control Module Memory Error
012 - electrical circuit malfunction

65535 Internal Control Module Memory Error
012 - electrical circuit malfunction

like that. 

I get connection with the controller and it provides the information of the system but this is the fault received. What should be my steps to resolve this?

I know to clean the three fuses on top of the battery and I checked the 5 amp fuse in position 9 of the dashboard fuse box. It is fine.

Anything else to try or if that fails should I look at replacing the controller?

Any help appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

First step is to post a complete auto-scan


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

I can get that later as I'm at work

VCDS connects to the engine fine and gives me two codes

17524/P1116/004374 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating Bank 1 Sensor 1: Open Circuit
16525 - O2 sensor heating circuit malfunction

Anyways, I'll post the full scan later if that really helps.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Looking for other information in the scan, not just codes.


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-US


Chassis Type: 1J - VW G/J/B Mk4
Scan: 01,02,03,08,16,15,17,19,22,35,46,56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
 Controller: 06A 906 032 BP
Component: 2.0l R4/2V G 3888
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000
2 Faults Found:
17526 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating: B1 S2: Open Circuit
P1118 - 35-00 - -
16525 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
P0141 - 35-00 - Please Register/Activate
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 1C0 907 379 J
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 09454
3 Faults Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Well. OK then. Shall we call Gozer for final judgement?


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

Not sure I follow

What are you talking about?

Is my module finished or should I simply attempt to clean the grounds? I cleaned the fuses on the battery and checked the fuse in the dash panel. 

I have yet to pull the airbox and battery to clean grounds as I have yet to have time but if it won't change anything I won't bother.

Any help appreciated


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

Anybody??


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Hmm. Gozer must be on vacation.

Update to the latest version of VCDS-Lite and re-scan.


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

k will do. Thanks


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

Well this isn't good. now i have 16990 as well for the faulty control module. is that because of the abs control module?? 

VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.2 
Sunday, 21 April 2013, 14:55:44. 


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV 
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,16,17,19,22,29,35,36,37,39,46,47,55,56,57,75,76 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AVC.LBL 
Controller: 06A 906 032 BP 
Component: 2.0l R4/2V G 3888 
Coding: 00001 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 6DAD4AB73489 
3 Faults Found: 
17526 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating; B1 S2: Open Circuit 
P1118 - 35-00 - - 
16525 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2; Heating Circuit: Malfunction 
P0141 - 35-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent 
16990 - Internal Control Module: Processor Fault 
P0606 - 35-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent 
Readiness: 0010 1101 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.LBL 
Controller: 1C0 907 379 J 
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097 
Shop #: WSC 09454 
VCID: 311596C7E831 
3 Faults Found: 
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit


----------



## Alogp (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi, you lambs probe sensor 2 needs replacing.

Regarding the ABS fault, if you power and earths are good and no voltage drop with you CAN OK( checking MVB block 125 ) if communication is ok( which it should be as you are communicating with ABS it is to be assumed that the code" internal sum error " is the module.


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, I noticed in another thread that sometimes the green fuses can build up resistance and cause faults so I'll replace those. I found the wiring diagram in the bentley so I'll clean up all the grounds located under the battery as last I checked they looked a little corroded. I figure that would likely only throw a voltage drop or intermittant code but worth a shot short of throwing a new module at it only to end up with the same issue. 

Would these codes clear as soon as the module is working or is there a reset procedure?


----------



## alclot (May 10, 2016)

Hi everybody. I have the same problem. Do you fix it finally?
Thanks in advance


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

alclot said:


> Hi everybody. I have the same problem. Do you fix it finally?
> Thanks in advance


was due to the battery consistently dying. Cleared the codes and got a fresh battery. Never saw it again.


----------



## alclot (May 10, 2016)

tylerlb said:


> was due to the battery consistently dying. Cleared the codes and got a fresh battery. Never saw it again.



Thanks you so much for info


----------

